# Am I the only idiot with an Intel DX58 Smackover Motherboard??



## zAAm (Jun 15, 2009)

I seem to be the only person on earth with this motherboard . I can barely find anything on this thing on the internet (not like the UD5). It seems that I was the only stupid one to buy it... lol.

Anyone have any overclocking experience with it at all? I reckon maybe 2 people have ever tried to overclock it since most just buy the Gigabyte with their i7's...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

lol
everyone that bought a pre-built rig from intel came with those mobos and some bundles had those when i7 first came out


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

and intel board that overclocks? madness!

(Very few people would have it. they'd all buy gigabyte or asus)


----------



## zAAm (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> lol
> everyone that bought a pre-built rig from intel came with those mobos and some bundles had those when i7 first came out



So I reckon that's 3 people then? lol



Mussels said:


> and intel board that overclocks? madness!
> 
> (Very few people would have it. they'd all buy gigabyte or asus)



Well, it is after all the "Extreme" edition boards. I would never try to overclock a normal Intel motherboard because it would probably implode and take my cpu and graphics card with it for the heck of it...


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

zAAm said:


> So I reckon that's 3 people then? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after all the "Extreme" edition boards. I would never try to overclock a normal Intel motherboard because it would probably implode and take my cpu and graphics card with it for the heck of it...



I almost bought one used. I just didn't like the layout. The Dimm slots are in a funky spot, and the capacitors looked kind of cheap...from what I remember.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and intel board that overclocks? madness!



More like blasphemy


----------



## Kreij (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like a fairly nice board to me.
They include the Intel Desktop Control Center (for overclocking CPU, MEM, buses) in the list of the available software to download. The IDCC is probably not very good as you run it from within Windows, but that at least says they figure you might want to OC the board.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL nice poll.  I had fun submitting the first option.

I  my Gigabyte board.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and intel board that overclocks? madness!



THIS IS INTEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_NV5OI5XUU
i have a feelin ul like this don


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a worse motherboard, Acer modified with it too, apparently less power consumption and of course most functions in the bios were removed.


----------



## _33 (Jun 17, 2009)

What's so great with the UD5 really?  What's so great with gigabyte???  Oh wow dual bios!!!  You just HAVE to own a DUAL BIOS motherboard! NOT!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

your not the only one with a smackover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW-sgNieix0

now we know there are 2 people with it LOL


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> So I reckon that's 3 people then? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after all the "Extreme" edition boards. I would never try to overclock a normal Intel motherboard because it would probably implode and take my cpu and graphics card with it for the heck of it...



I had that happen once with this Biostar board. Tried running a Phenom 9500 on it at 1.375v. Mobo fried, fried the cpu and fried my 9800 as well. At least it stopped there...


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> your not the only one with a smackover
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW-sgNieix0
> 
> now we know there are 2 people with it LOL



  My speakers were turned up and this is how I found out... at 2:15 AM with my GF sleeping in the next room LOL.

EDIT: @ Hat.. dude that is a tragedy...  I legitimately got a little sad when I read that... it reminded me of the time my OCZ PSU ate through 4 ram sticks and my GB DS3...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> My speakers were turned up and this is how I found out... at 2:15 AM with my GF sleeping in the next room LOL.



my bad didnt know the volume was high

i dont have audio on this pc


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> My speakers were turned up and this is how I found out... at 2:15 AM with my GF sleeping in the next room LOL.
> 
> EDIT: @ Hat.. dude that is a tragedy...  I legitimately got a little sad when I read that... it reminded me of the time my OCZ PSU ate through 4 ram sticks and my GB DS3...



Yeah Newegg was nice enough to RMA the board for me but I got screwed out of the video card cause I threw the cooler away when the fan failed. Threw my fv900 on it... this cooler has been on my 8600gts (which mysteriously and quietly died one day), my 9800gt and now this 7900gt. I bought it off someone on this forum so god knows where it's been before I got to it... this cooler is going places! That and I threw the box away as well.

...now you know why I call my rig "Buttered Toast". It was called "wounded" when the mobo got back from RMA and I was left with this cpu and my 8600gts, then the 8600 blew up and I called it Toast, now it's buttered toast with the 7900


----------



## Binge (Jun 17, 2009)

_33 said:


> What's so great with the UD5 really?  What's so great with gigabyte???  Oh wow dual bios!!!  You just HAVE to own a DUAL BIOS motherboard! NOT!



Sturdy, OCs like a demon, great bios, dual bios is nice too, but the best part is that first point.  These boards are built like tanks.  Fantastic laser tanks.


----------



## wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

I ahd to go with yes, yes you are ahahhaha

so the UD5 was EXACTLY what i wanted for my i7 build, but since they were out of stock and im impatient, i got a P6T deluxe v2, and couldn't be happier!

out of every feature and piece of awesome a Gigabyte UD board carries, theres only 1 thing that ever gets to be, the overclocked "double-boot'


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> your not the only one with a smackover
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW-sgNieix0
> 
> now we know there are 2 people with it LOL



Fantastic! 2 and counting...


----------

